# Morbid Mikes Mysterious Play Ground 2010



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

this is my haunt for 2010


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mike you have some truly unique props. It all looks great. Do you have any night shots?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, is that you lying on the ground in the second picture?

You've created such a distinctive cast of characters with this haunt. Ain't nuthin' "cookie cutter" about it


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Mike you have some truly unique props. It all looks great. Do you have any night shots?


No Kidding! I love them! a unique assortment of VERY Morbid creatures. Great work. VERY original.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

What, no blue spot light???? Mike, I love it!!! The funeral procession is my favorite! That scarecrow kind of gives me the shivers, I would love to see a night pic of it! Great set-up!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

First off Mike, it looks great.
Second, where do you store all that?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really unique stuff! The scarecrow is creepy and I also like the funeral procession. Another request for night shots if you have them! It looks geat!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I have to look through the pics for nite shots I'll do my best....... YAY....... I found them I'll post them hopefully by the wekend Thanx for all the great comments !!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

It all looks great. I especially like the gas mask tommy gun character. Very cool!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty COOL Mike, though the 4th picture made me giggle a little...just 'cause I know you!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

LOL right on Jeff !!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

it's all on the placement of the weapon....hehehehe


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

it looks awesome mike! so, how many kids went running from your yard?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> it's all on the placement of the weapon....hehehehe


I don't know what's worse - the fact that you commented on it or the fact that I immediately knew without looking back in the thread which one you were talking about, you bad boy


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Everything looks great Mike. I especially enjoyed this one.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Those look great. Very unique. The fourth pic made me giggle and I DON'T know you. It was funny. Great job on the haunt.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!!! That is awesome!!! That green critter crawling on the porch rail is wicked!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Mike you have some different and original characters. Very cool! I was going to mention the placement of the gun, but I guess it is a man thing.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Mike, all your characters are very cool and each has a distinctive personality, especially the guy in the 4th pic  I did a double take LOL. Well done kiddo!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! You do some great work Mike. I can see why your yard ends up in the newspaper. I just shook my head when I saw the fourth picture. Boys and their toys. By the way, you have some really nice looking trees.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool set up and cool cast of motley characters, I love this stuff.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Stuff MM! Like many people have said awesome unquie character!
The funeral Procession turn out excellent!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool Mike, very creative characters, loved the funeral procession,-need to file that way in my brain for future ideas!!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Cool! I like the uniqueness!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Looks good. Keep up the good work.


----------

